# Christmas Haul



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

If thisis already posted, I'll merge when I get to computer.

What did everyone pick up? Or what was favorite gift you gave someone?

My son got me an armor Zippo, and wife got me a new St. Michael badge for my chain that was stolen at YMCA locker room.

Watching my son open up his Yankees hat was priceless. He's a huge fan...
I don't know where I went wrong raising him.









Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

Even though hubby and I agreed not to exchange gifts, he surprised me with a Kindle Fire. The 2 older kiddos got exactly what they asked Santa for (an airplane, and "a small pony that's soft"), and a few other things. We didn't go crazy w/ toys for them, and I'm so glad. The best part was watching them as they watched a personalized video message from Santa telling them they were at the top of the 'nice' list. Their eyes and smiles were all I needed... that and watching the little guy (7mos old) tear into his presents and try to eat the wrapping paper. It was a good holiday. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

5-0 said:


> My son got me an armor Zippo, and wife got me a new St. Michael badge for my chain that was stolen at YMCA locker room.


Very nice, 5-0! Just sent off your prints and HOLY CRAP! How did you get on the job?:redcarded:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Yall need to stop hanging out in YMCA locker rooms, or leave your valuables at home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

My wife and I agreed to not exchange gifts (after finishing the 2 kids, who can afford it?), but "Santa Claus" gave me the same kind of Red Sox sweatshirt that Terry Francona used to wear;

View attachment 3614


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> the same kind of Red Sox sweatshirt that Terry Francona used to wear;


Good for you. Those are pretty hard to find.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> Very nice, 5-0! Just sent off your prints and HOLY CRAP! How did you get on the job?:redcarded:


Loyal told me that I could get on a campus PD with my background, because we don't really do much. 



7costanza said:


> Yall need to stop hanging out in YMCA locker rooms, or leave your valuables at home.


Where else am I going to stay when my wife kicks me out?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

MW3, Battlefield2, Bruins tix, Marchand jersey and lots of Bruins shwag.. A truly ass kicking themed Christmas....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

A sock monkey...hmmmm..do I dare Google that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

mtc said:


> gift certificates to Hilltop butcher shop,


Hilltop Butcher Shop is awesome, plus when I went there recently, the cashier very directly said "Merry Christmas" instead of the Happy Holidays garbage.

Is there another one besides the Weymouth location?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Hilltop Butcher Shop is awesome, plus when I went there recently, the cashier very directly said "Merry Christmas" instead of the Happy Holidays garbage.
> 
> Is there another one besides the Weymouth location?


Rte 1 Saugus. Butcher shop/market is behind the restaurant.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Burberry sport cologne from the fiance, and a few shirts. Got her daughter a Nintendo Wii, the look on her face was priceless. What really made my Christmas though was sitting at the bar with my dad watching the pats and him telling me he was proud of me and that he had a good time. I haven't heard words like that since before my mother passed. My boss gave me a 7-3 Christmas morning seeing how I missed a couple days due to a foot injury, the OT will def help out.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

On Christmas Eve I was sworn in as a communications officer in the CMPSA. It was one of the proudest moments of my like. After that high honor Christmas was irrelevant.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I went to The Sprint Store at Derby Street on Christmas Eve to buy my wife an iPhone for Christmas fully expecting to pay the full price as we aren't eligible for upgrades until November. After speaking with the staff, I was informed that Sprint had given early upgrades to about a quarter of their customers and that we were both eligible. I walked out with one for each of us for less money than I was planning on spending on just one. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> On Christmas Eve I was sworn in as a communications officer in the CMPSA. It was one of the proudest moments of my like. After that high honor Christmas was irrelevant.


Did Mike set a deadline for pictures for the commonwealth whackers ID yet?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

zm88 said:


> Did Mike set a deadline for pictures for the commonwealth whackers ID yet?


They have to be in by January 4th. I already had mine done.

View attachment 3620


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ah seeing something made in the USA gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Practical Christmas for me, both giving and receiving.
Got a food dehydrator, so I will be mass-producing homemade jerky!
My father got me a few books, including Tactical Perfection for Patrol Officers...shows he's slowly embracing my hopeful future career choice, as well as a LE Career Survival guide which looks interesting and details stressors both internal and external, health concerns, etc in a pretty objective looking fashion. 
Got him a ....wait for it....Surefire!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

My JD stock has been refilled,plus the usual socks and shirts,
a few gift cards to my favorite electronics store.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

My husband is trying to kill me! A case red bull (NOT sugar free) and way too much candy..last year he tied to do me in with a big bottle of Patron..since that didn't work, hes going for the diabetic shock trick! Was able to get cheap flights to Panama City FL to come visit his best friend who he was in Vietnam with. Some of the stories our sons are hearing are priceless..so we are on a Bayou..there is a crystal meth making fool across the street, Baptist Churches and Pawn Shops on every block and to my sons' delight gun shops everywhere!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Usa8235 said:


> My husband is trying to kill me! A case red bull (NOT sugar free) and way too much candy..last year he tied to do me in with a big bottle of Patron..since that didn't work, hes going for the diabetic shock trick!


I heard he's looking for a 1972 Ford Pinto, a set of lawn darts, an adult "rescue" Pit Bull, and some Fen-Phen for your birthday.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I got myself a pair of Magna-Flo catalytic converters :shades_smile:


----------

